# Nigerian Dwarf yard cleaners



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

The goats and I decided to clean the yard of a vacant house, the other day. No before pics. After goats munched on the yard for two days, someone came to rent it. That person, a young man that I had met at his job at TSC, was renting house from his brother. He decided to hire us to actually clean the yard and mow it!
View from back to front. Kudzu was as high as Sinatra(black nigi) from cedar tree to halfway to street. Our two houses across street.







Shelby chewing cud and thinking about this huge task.







Zelda's tail, I know, fish tail. Working on it.







Lawrence (darker), Bonnie, Kate and Zelda.







Left to right Chase, Camille, Trudie (Katahdin sheep) and Bentley. Yes those are big azalea bushes back there. My goats know not to eat them. Trudy found a fresh oak limb to snack on.







We are almost through, have to do a little trimming and mowing.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:coolmoves: Did you and the goats get paid?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

At least the goats, they got yumm-yumm! Have you checked that no bushes are toxic?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> :coolmoves: Did you and the goats get paid?


I got some pocket money, nothing much compared to the amount of work. lol My wife gets a regular yard cutting job out of it (three now). Goats actually got a take home meal of pecan, oak and elm for their after dinner snack. Will have to give them granola bar covered with peanut butter and copper bolus I just bought. That should ne a good treat. Oh yeah, some water melon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work goaties.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like they enjoyed it.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:goodjob: Looking nice Dwarf Dad. You and your crew work well together.


----------

